# 11 inch spread shower valve



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Where can I get 3?

I have a customer with more money than sense. It's a huge home lots of art. Lots expensive, fancy and ugly tile.

I just remodeled the master bath shower, installed a Delta. The shower was completly tore out and enlarged.

He wants to replace the 3 handles valves in 3 of the other bathrooms. He wants to keep his ugly tile. The valves are 11 inchs outside. A remodel plate will not cover.

It seems like I installed a valve a few years ago and that had a adjustable spread. The hot,cold and diverter where seperate and assembled with copper, but I may have just been drunk.

I almost forgot I need to find 2 in polished brass and one in brushed nickel.

The current valves are adjustable spread and assembled with 3/8 nipples.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Pic of current valve


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

The only one I can think of is Gerber. Just a thought.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

It was either central brass or sterling that had single hot and cold with a diverter and you built the valve body . You can make it any width you need.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Price Phister made them as well. I am pretty sure they are till available. They were called corner valves.

I think they are only in chrome though. They made up with brass nips.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Phylich would be your best bet for special finishes.

http://www.phylrich.com/products/corner-valves-8090536rc/


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*You have to start with chrome finish before having 
plating put on, if you can find a plating shop to
do the finale finishing :thumbsup: 
*


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here are their diverters...

http://www.phylrich.com/products/2-function-12-in-line-diverter-valve-801527phy/
http://www.phylrich.com/products/3-function-wall-diverter-valve-80001820/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

They also have it as a complete set...

http://www.phylrich.com/products/three-handle-tub-shower-valve-80951phy/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

They have several trim choices in a lot of finishes. You will soon find out just how important that tile is when they get the price on Phylrich trim kits in fancy finishes.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, pbiz your my hero. Are they well made? I'll look them up when I get back to my laptop.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Chicago faucet has valves where you can build your own. You can change the handles to levers, or canopy style, also you can go with their ceramic disk cartridge. 

Hot and Cold Angle concealed valves 

Concealed Straight Valve

And here is a listing of the Different Valves for what you want to do.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> They have several trim choices in a lot of finishes. You will soon find out just how important that tile is when they get the price on Phylrich trim kits in fancy finishes.


Lefroy brooks is just as pricey...when you have high end customers there's no room for error


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> Thanks, pbiz your my hero. Are they well made? I'll look them up when I get back to my laptop.


They are decent, just very expensive. Solid brass construction, ceramic stems.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> They have several trim choices in a lot of finishes. You will soon find out just how important that tile is when they get the price on Phylrich trim kits in fancy finishes.


So you are saying that "Phylrich" will separate those who "feel rich" from those who "are rich"?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

phishfood said:


> So you are saying that "Phylrich" will separate those who "feel rich" from those who "are rich"?


:yes:


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

Which ever valve works best don't forget about Good Ole' ASSE 1016. Sometimes have to get after market retro fit when dealing with 3 handles


----------



## ptrap (Jun 19, 2010)

A remodel plate should work , all depends how tight the tile is to the existing stems. I have changed out a few 11 inch centers faucets with a remodel plate , there was about 1/8 to 1/4 coverage on the outside holes. Its gonna be tight , if it will work for you.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

If they are 4" x 4" tiles, how about replacing the tiles where the hot and cold came out with patterned decorative tiles. They will be symmetrical.
Or utilize one of the holes for a hand held shower with mounting bar.


----------

